# Pine Hill Park- Rutland, VT (11/6/11)



## noreasterbackcountry (Nov 15, 2011)

Given that there is no hunting allowed, this is a great place for some November biking.

http://nebackcountry.blogspot.com/2011/11/trip-report-pine-hill-park-now-theres.html


----------



## WoodCore (Nov 15, 2011)

Great report!!  Doesn't look like much for skiing over the Thanksgiving holiday so hoping to get a ride in at Pine Hill Park. Any suggestions on a good route to ride??


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Nov 15, 2011)

Nice report indeed! Love the "playoff hockey" reference. I understand completely. This place is definitely on my list and if I get the green light to bike, I might make it there before the end of the season.  Did you guys shoot any video?


----------



## noreasterbackcountry (Nov 16, 2011)

Sorry, no video from that day.  I realized I left the fully charged video camera in my bag at home about half way to the park.  Oops.

As for our route, we did the following:

Escalator, Svelte Tiger, Droopy Muffin, 999, Overlook, Stegosaurus, Strong Angel, Santa's LH, Lonely Rock, Rembrant's Brush, Sisyphus, Halfpipe, Free Fall, Watkins Wood Road, The Sore Elbow, Jersey Turnpike, Droopy Muffin, Svelte Tiger, Escalator

(Not sure if we really went up Free Fall or if we took Svelte Tiger again....)


----------



## WoodCore (Nov 16, 2011)

noreasterbackcountry said:


> Sorry, no video from that day.  I realized I left the fully charged video camera in my bag at home about half way to the park.  Oops.
> 
> As for our route, we did the following:
> 
> ...





Thanks!!


----------



## powbmps (Nov 18, 2011)

Woodcore - are you thinking of going up this weekend, or after Thanksgiving?

Possibly checking it out this Sunday a.m.  Temps are supposed to be in the 50's.

Of course, it would be strange driving by the snow at Killington to go biking.

"Droopy Muffin" doesn't sound that appealing.


----------



## ski stef (Nov 18, 2011)

I used to run here all the time! I'm not good with specific trail names, but I always found it easy to navigate.  I would always make it to lookout rock or whatever just so I could run over the suspension bridge, weird but always made it worth it for me.


----------



## STREETSKIER (Apr 7, 2012)

Ski Stef said:


> I used to run here all the time! I'm not good with specific trail names, but I always found it easy to navigate.  I would always make it to lookout rock or whatever just so I could run over the suspension bridge, weird but always made it worth it for me.



Checking out php soon before the hatch


----------

